# DC Power Cable Color Code for Both IEC and UL



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I dunno man. I have a roll from Carol cable (a regular supply house brand) in back, red, green and some Belden stuff with black, white, red, green. Just order by spec (XXX gauge, 300 volt thermoplastic jacket, 3 conductor, black, red, green). Let the supply house figure it out. It's definitely out there. I own some and see it regularly.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

A small caution with DC. if you are required to ground 1 of the DC wires it must be white. I appreciate the standard idea is black and red but the codes generally require any grounded wire to be white or grey.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

IEC60446 makes no recommendation for DC.

BS7671 makes this:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...sg=AFQjCNHi7fmAP6yTjNJLouNHu2YJ9UA9hw&cad=rja


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In my experience with 24vdc in industrial work, it's generally blue for dc+ and white w/blue stripe for dc-. The euro stuff is brown dc+ and blue dc-. The op's red and black makes me think automotive. :laughing:


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Spent 20 years with Utility/Power Co., always Red+, Black-(48-250V). Last 10 years as an independant industrial/utilty/commercial, Test guy, it was the same until the last few years of Data Center work it has become Blue+, and Yellow-. Code issues are not my problem, and I try not to worry about things that I don't have control over or responsibilty for.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i usually use blue/whit for 0v and orange for +24v and blue for any dc signals in my controls panels. if i use cable neg is black, red positive.
if you cant find black red green soow use a 4 conductors one there will be a black, red, white and green


----------

